# Crazy puppy stage?



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I think I am going to go crazy! Enzo is now 19 weeks old and quite frankly, he is driving me insane! I know he is a puppy, but I don't think he is normal. No, really. I don't remember Bella being anywhere near this unruly or energetic.

Everyone says puppies sleep a lot and need their rest, not this guy! He does not sleep unless he is crated at night or while we are out. Even then at night I constantly hear him up and moving in his crate. He rarely even lays down when he is out of his crate! The only time he is still is when he is chewing on a toy, even then he isn't really still. 

Aside from driving me crazy, he is really driving Bella crazy! Bella has become very moody the past few days towards Enzo and us. I am now trying to keep them seperate because she has begun jumping and lunging at him just for him being near her. She has never hurt him, but I'd like to diffuse the tension between the two before God forbid something bad happens. I feel like she is just over his nonstop puppy antics.

I worry I may have made a bad decision in deciding to get a new puppy. I thought I was doing the right thing getting Bella a companion, after all dogs are pack animals, right?


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't know much about dogs, Lovkins is my first, but with my experience he slept a lot for the first month I had him. After that he has been a movin and a shakin lol. As for the lunging she is probably just showing she is the alpha. He will learn whats ok and what is not ok. Don't worry it will get better. One day you soon they will be playing like crazy. Now my advice for you, a glass of wine and a good book.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Enzo will slow down I promise! Hardy is almost one and he is finally calming down. If I had only Violet she would be just like Bella, but Laurel loves loves loves to play so always wrestling and running and playing with Hardy!! Before you know it you'll wonder where the puppy years went! Maybe Enzo needs long walks to tire him out! LOL


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Amanda, I'm so sorry Enzo is giving you such challenges. I know how much you absolutely adore him. Bella does rest "some" throughout the day and does pretty well at night, so I'm not sure the best answers to help you. Here are some thoughts though: Do you think he is getting enough true hard exercise during the day? What about enough brain work challenges? I've heard that very smart dogs can have some of the same issues that you've described. Maybe giving him meaningful "get the energy out" exercise and some of the of those puppy puzzles would help? Maybe agility training? Let me know your thoughts and how things are going...hugs ♥.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm thinking excercise might help too. If it's not too cold to take him for walks...take him for a nice long walk each day, that ought to do something!! Does he have the run of the house? Maybe a large xpen with tons of interactive toys would keep him busy....

Good luck. Take tons of pictures cause they're only young once. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Every puppy I've gotten ( and adored) have gone thru a stage where I'd think to myself...'What was I thinking??!!:smilie_tischkante: :HistericalSmiley: I equate it to the 'terrible-twos' in a human child. 
I do agree that increasing good active exercise such as walks might help.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with everyone else. Exercise is the key to keeping your sanity. Enzo sounds like my Bailey. Everyone told me puppies sleep a lot, but not my puppy! Bailey also had terrible separation anxiety so if he was in his pen and I wasn't in his sight he'd bark and carry on and work himself to a frenzy. He soon learned to climb out of his Seabreeze pen and knock over his soft sided pen. 

Once he finished those last vaccinations I started walking him outside. What a huge difference that has made! We go for 2-3 fifteen minute walks a day and we do it at a fast pace. He will now sleep next to me on the couch most evenings instead of running laps. My sanity has been restored.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

He sounds like quite a challenge and quite a character. Everyone has given you great advice.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh little Enzo! I can absolutely relate to your situation Amanda. Rudy was like that for a while, and is just now starting to calm down a bit after turning 1. I agree with what others have said about exercise and mental stimulation. I bought Rudy some interactive toys and he really took to those quite well. Above all that, the moment I really noticed a change in his behavior was when we started obedience training. He loved it, and we both really enjoyed the weekly classes and the daily homework training sessions. I also felt that once we started the obedience training, our communication with each other improved. He began to know what I wanted of him, and I was able to communicate that more clearly with the help of the class. 

It is true that if a dog is really smart they will act up if they are not getting mental stimulation, and it sounds like you have a little genius on your hands!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I do absolutely adore Enzo, he brings me such joy, and headaches. Lol. 

We walk Bella and Enzo about 1/2 a mile 3 times a day to do his business. Maybe I'll try increasing the distance and try picking up the speed. 

He doesnt have a xpen as he is crated at night and while we are at work. When he is out he has reign over the living/dinning room and the entry way/hall, he and Bella know they are not allowed in the kitchen. I tried bring out Bella's xpen from her room and putting him in there but he threw a fit, he seems to have a little separation anxiety too, which just got Bella agitated. Not to mention it's hard to maneuver the pen back and forth. The bf would kill me if I purchased another xpen right now. 

I haven't tried any puppy puzzles, most of the ones I've seen have been quite expensive. If anyone has any links it'd be greatly appreciated.

I don't recall at what point Bella calmed down, anyone know around what age they calm down some? I have also tried to start working with him a little trying to teach him sit at the very least. He will be neutered on January 27th and then I'll be starting training classes with him on February 12th. Hopefully that will help some? I think I'm going to take them to the dog park in a little, Bella has never really been into the dog park and it'll be Enzos first trip. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Enzo sound like my Snowy. Honestly, that is my type of malt. The go go go active one. He can slow or not as he turns a year or few years old. It depends on the dog himself really. Some calm down while others still have the energy. YES exercise lots of it. For these type of guys. I know that with my guys, swimming and diving is the best energy releaser. Otherwise, loooong fetch games with squeaky. Will result in a happy relaxed, less of a trouble maker malt


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll send you over some links for interactive puzzles. Have fun at the dog park!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

My Sammie did not do well being in the crate that much through the week. He was much more relaxed when I changed to a Pen. Some puppies can be a handful, they have a lot going on with shots, hormones and little guys come to us knowing nothing, training classes were helpful to me as well. Good luck, this too shall pass. He is a doll.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I can relate but for me Lilly won't slow down and she is 2 yrs old but Daisy almost 4 months plays but loves to sleep too. I am sure he will slow down with time. Just remember one day in the future you will look back and think about how cute he was as a pup.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aha!! Neutering does not change their personality but after a while I think they become calmer. It took about one year for Hardy to calm down. He's a bit wild at times , but he listens to me now! That year went super fast also.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LIke others have mentioned, excersice can help a lot. Aolani is 2 and started to calm down about 6 months ago. I take him on 4 mile walks (probably too much for your puppy right now but just a thought as he gets older) and when we get home I wash his paws, brush him, if we have soup for him he gets that and then he's off to look for his bed. Phew, its a tough job being a pup. I also try to do some training with him every now and then. I see that you will be starting classes soon but you can probably do some training at home. Get a clicker if you don't have one already and teach him to sit (if he doesn't already know the command), leave it, stay, come when called (you can do this one with your boyfriend using kibble - assuming your pup eats kibble you take some and your bf takes some then you take turns holding your pup on the floor while the other one calls for him to come. when he does then you click the clicker and give him a kibble and then the other calls him back and does the same thing). These are just a few things you can do to keep his brain working and hopefully tire him out. Good luck!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh the puppy stage. Keep in mind that every puppy is different. Oh I do understand, my Flakey (RIP), oh my dear heavens . So I do understand. I always remember what Jackie (JMM) has said, "a good dog, is a tired one". 

Your baby may have an over abundance of energy, and as the others have suggested, lots of play time, with you and exercise. Once you do that, then right after, I would do school time. Teach your baby, sit, stay, and come. But I would do one command at a time. It may be challenging at first, but don't give up, and lots of praise when he does sit. 

My Flakey also did have seperation anxiety. But before you think that, try what all the others have suggested first. Your baby is just, is own little self, so is cared for based on that. Flakey did ultimately calm down. 

As far as the puppy annoying your older one, that can be normal to. The puppy wants to play, and the way he played with his liter mates, his how he is trying to play, with your older Malt. Yes, intervene when it gets too much.

Good luck to you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Aha!! Neutering does not change their personality but after a while I think they become calmer. It took about one year for Hardy to calm down. He's a bit wild at times , but he listens to me now! That year went super fast also.


I agree! The vet said NOT to expect any change in him, that will happen when he is developed mentally. It happened for Sammie just prior to 2 yrs old. He is so much different, he is calmer and so smart. 

BUT there was one harmless change after his neuter FYI. 
I would find little guy standing in center of room with a strange look on his face and his pee pee ALL the way out. :w00t: It's bigger than you imagine. He was scared and so was I. Vet said his hormones were the cause and to remove all stuffed animals but tiny ones. He would hump anything he could for a while even the side of his bed, and the tiny yorkie next door, he even humped him too. :hump: :HistericalSmiley: But he was easily distracted and never did to people. The good news is it passes. :aktion033: If happens to you, just hold him and if does not recede you can run warm water over it. May take a few min to recede all the way. But can be scary first time happens so thought I'd save you the panic. I ran to forum for help and got plenty.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hang in there - and lots of exercise is a great way to have a tired happy puppy. And, while you might not believe me right now, please enjoy this part of their lives because it will go away all too soon! My too are both around 4 now and during the past year, this "play play play" approach to life has started to mellow a bit. They both still play a lot, but not near what they did when they were younger.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Hang in there - and lots of exercise is a great way to have a tired happy puppy. And, while you might not believe me right now, please enjoy this part of their lives because it will go away all too soon! My too are both around 4 now and during the past year, this "play play play" approach to life has started to mellow a bit. They both still play a lot, but not near what they did when they were younger.


*good post. so true *


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Our pomeranian Spike (named after the Buffy the Vampire series by my daughter) absolutely drove our other dogs mad when he was a puppy. I honestly don't think he ever sat down-- it was run or collapse LOL. He was distractable, and was constantly nipping, running after or running over our other dogs. Now at age 4 he is really pretty mellow (reactive like most poms to doorbells, people coming in the door, etc but does settle down quickly). He is also very smart! Thank goodness he was so cute because there were times I was ready to toss him out with the bath water, LOL. Of all our dogs, he is the one that most wants to please. He will do just about anything that makes me say, "Good doggie Spike!"


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Jackie, that's funny that you mentioned that Spike is so eager to please cause I've noticed that in Enzo too. Everytime he does something good he comes running for praise.

The dog park was fun, Enzo absolutely loved it! He was playing with all sorts of dogs, even trying to run with some bigger pups, he was always the last! Lol. Finally it seemed he had enough as he came running back to me and plopped down. The car ride home was quite but as soon as we got home he was in play mode.

I realized that it isn't the crazy puppinea that is driving me crazy, but rather the fact that he and Bella aren't getting along. He really isn't a bad puppy, I love that he is so energetic and loves to play, he's so much fun. I just really get stressed out with the fact that Bella really seems to hate him. I don't know if there is anything I can do to improve the relationship between the two cause I can't live with two dogs being separated forever.


----------

